# [risolto] VLC e skin

## Gr3yFox

Ciao a tutti.

Ho aggiornato da poco vlc, ma tanto per farmi una bella sorpresa ha deciso di usare una nuova skin. Questo sarebbe il meno, se non fosse che questa nuova skin non mi permette di accedere alle finestre di impostazioni, ed il refresh fa veramente orrore.

Sono su x86_64, seguono le use che ho usato per vlc (allego pure quelle di vxGTK, nominato in altre discussioni simili a questa):

```
# ep vlc wxGTK

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd gnome mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png sdl skins truetype vcd vorbis wxwindows xv (-3dfx) -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -matroska -mod -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -samba -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex -stream -svg (-svga) -theora -upnp -v4l -vlm (-win32codecs) -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -joystick -odbc" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Questa è l'esecuzione di vlc:

```
 $ vlc

VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

[00000228] main dialogs provider error: no dialogs provider module matched "any"

[00000227] skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)

Couldn't gzopen /home/gr3yfox//.vlc/skins2/default.vlt

[00000227] main interface error: no suitable access module for `/home/gr3yfox//.vlc/skins2/default.vlt'

[00000227] skins2 interface error: failed to open /home/gr3yfox//.vlc/skins2/default.vlt for reading

[00000227] skins2 interface error: failed to parse /home/gr3yfox//.vlc/skins2/default.vlt

Couldn't gzopen share/skins2/default.vlt

[00000227] main interface error: no suitable access module for `share/skins2/default.vlt'

[00000227] skins2 interface error: failed to open share/skins2/default.vlt for reading

[00000227] skins2 interface error: failed to parse share/skins2/default.vlt

[00000227] skins2 interface: skin: VLC 0.8.5 Default Skin  author: aLtgLasS

[00000291] main dialogs provider error: no dialogs provider module matched "any"

[00000227] skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)

[00000292] main dialogs provider error: no dialogs provider module matched "any"

[00000227] skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
```

Non ci sto capendo più niente, spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi  :Sad: 

Grazie

----------

## HoX

avevo lo stesso problema dopo aver aggiornato le wxGTK... ho risolto ri-emergendo vlc.

----------

## Gr3yFox

l'ho riemerso diverse volte oggi, con o senza flag skin e con o senza aver ricompilato le wxGTK.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> [00000227] skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)

 

----------

## Gr3yFox

L'ho letto. Non basta avere la flag wxwindows attivata?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Eseguendo vlc con alcuni parametri ho scoperto un problema di simbolo mancante in un file di libreria:

 *Quote:*   

> $ vlc -v --reset-plugins-cache 
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
> 
> [00000001] main private warning: cannot load module `/usr/lib64/vlc/gui/libwxwidgets_plugin.so' (/usr/lib64/vlc/gui/libwxwidgets_plugin.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5wxApp10InitializeERiPPw)
> ...

 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Risolto tutto, ho trovato finalmente un post vecchio che faceva al caso mio: le wxGTK hanno la flag unicode attiva ma, come si dice nel post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-599135-highlight-wxwidgets+plugin.html, vlc viene emerso in ansi. Modificando la variabile dell'eclass come indicato e ri-emergendo vlc (mantenendo le stesse flag che si vedono nel primo post), tutto torna ok.

Grazie ugualmente a tutti per l'aiuto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

